

Elevator Pitch From Cofounder of Your Dreams - soribsalc
http://YouTu.be/vm7qkdj1gi8

======
lifeguard
This must be an elevator pitch for the Empire State building! (5:31 length is
NOT an elevator pitch, should be 0:30 - 2:00)

